# Idea for a homebrew QD?



## Cameron0311

Guys,

I have a concept for an almost prewash/QD come drying aid?

it is in testing phase at the moment, but the recipe is as follows;

- A cap of Auto Finesse shampoo
- A teaspoon of lemon juice, in the form that you would pour on your pancakes :lol:
- Water

This has been mixed into a spray bottle and shook to within an inch of it's  life!

What I am asking is would this be safe/effective and has it been done before?


----------



## GleemSpray

QD's are formulated to allow them to be worked across the paint without scratching, then dissappear without leaving any deposits or require any rinsing. My guess is that they use sone sort of complex carrier solvent that will loosen dirt and then evaporate without trace. 

I cant see that your brew would do that? You would surely be left with dried lemon juice and dried shampoo on the paint i think. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cameron0311

GleemSpray said:


> QD's are formulated to allow them to be worked across the paint without scratching, then dissappear without leaving any deposits or require any rinsing. My guess is that they use sone sort of complex carrier solvent that will loosen dirt and then evaporate without trace.
> 
> I cant see that your brew would do that? You would surely be left with dried lemon juice and dried shampoo on the paint i think.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


From my experience so far there is not enough concentration to leave a visible mark plus one of the applications is as a prewash prior to the preliminary wash down so it will be PW'ed off anyway


----------



## Cameron0311

Ben Gum said:


> I think you need to start from scratch. Why would you use shampoo? This sounds more like some sort of waterless wash or rinseless wash. Also why lemon juice? I'm presuming to lower the pH? But why? Is it for watermark removal? If so, it certainly won't assist in use as a prewash - for that you need alkalinity.


My idea was to develop an "all in one" spray that would agitate dirt and grease (henceforth lemon), and loosely clean the area once left to dwell (shampoo). This was only a quick idea that I wanted to try out for use in a variation of scenario's to see what it could be best used for 

Again I am a :newbie: to the home brewing side and I just wanna experiment with anything weird and wonderful! 

Thanks for the tips and advice pal! Please keep them coming

Thanks,

Cameron ✌


----------



## cargainz

Just buy a homebrew QD kit :wave:



> The Ingredients
> 
> To formulate your own quick detailer at home you will need several materials that are listed below and explained in brief, all of these materials are included in this kit apart from the water!
> 
> 1. QD01 - Our engineered Gloss emulsion, as the name states, this emulsion promotes gloss in the formula.
> 2. QD02 - Our engineered Colour/Filling emulsion, this emulsion boosts colour by filling in minor defects on the surface.
> 3. QD03 - Our engineered Durability emulsion, this emulsion promotes durability within the formula.
> 4. Measuring/dosing apparatus - As you will be using concentrated emulsions, accuracy can make all the difference with the finished article.
> 5. Mixing container - This can simply be a new product bottle like those our products come in.
> 6. Distilled water - in some cases tap water will suffice however to achieve best results we suggest distilled water.
> 7. Fragrance Oils - Although not essential a nice aroma to a product can make all the difference.
> 8. Colour Dyes - Again not essential but it will add a level of personality to your QD.


I left a bottle of my own quickbrew QD at a family member's for them to give the car a spritz, when they wash it every other week.

- Simoniz QD 45% (well bottle contents looked every worth the £2 I paid for it, contents separated lol) 
- Sonax BSD 10% (didn't want to give away my prized QD lol)
- Distilled water the rest

So in theory we have carnauba (Simoniz QD), gloss polymers(Simoniz QD and BSD) and wetting agents from the the water lol. As long as you give it a good shake it is useable.


----------



## O.C.D Waxes

Cameron0311 said:


> From my experience so far there is not enough concentration to leave a visible mark plus one of the applications is as a prewash prior to the preliminary wash down so it will be PW'ed off anyway


You'll also need to factor in that lemon juice is acidic, around 2-3 on the ph scale, so this needs to be considered as your concoction may affect the paint or any LSP applied to the panels. Obviously this won't be as concentrated due to being combined in water, but all the same it will need to be taken in to account. Whenever cleaning agents are used in a production car product they are carefully balanced so to be effective while having minimal to no effect on the LSP or paint.


----------

